# Hello



## Tom12345 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, I'm Tom, I have had mice for over a year now and have been breeding for about six months, over this period of time I have slowly but surely improved the quality of my stock, they are no way near show standard, but I am enjoying it so far. I thought I would join this forum to even learn even more, and meet more people who are crazy about these little animals as I am!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  Hope you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Tom.
Welcome.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Tom.


----------

